# dietary supplements



## ShiftyUK (Aug 12, 2007)

my gym owner said that the etherdrine/ephedrine "how ever it's spelt". Is a good way to speed up the LOOSING WEIGHT process.

i am only supposed to take 1 to 3 tablets each 30mg and tiny... a day... 4hrs between each atleast... and before 4pm unless i'm going to be really active.

i take 1 caffeine pill and 1 aspirin with this as it's what i was told to do, although side effects are sometimes a bitch i'm now kinda used to them but the risks still scare me alittle, as the most i've taken in 1 day is 2 tablets so wasn't bad.

BUT the thing i want to know is apart from the tablets what else could i do to speed my weight loss up? for example i weighed an average of 11.6 1/2 stones and now weigh and average of 11.1stones within like 15 tablets worth, would cardio be the best form of loosing my FAT? and if so what type of cardio in particular?

thanks.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

whats your diet like mate, diet is everything when trying to loose weight, as for ephedrine, i thought that was just a stimulant for training, never heard of it being used as a weight loss supplement


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ephidrine will indeed help to lose weight...

I don't like it personally, but an ECA stack is widely regarded as one of the best fat burning stacks.

Your diet has to be spot on also, or there is no point in it.

Cardio will help move things along more quickly and should have been implemented before ephidrine was even thought of tbh


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

How old are you mate? You don't look fat on your avvy. Are we talking just a little belly fat here? Because if we are I wouldn't turn to Eph just yet. It will give you the results you want, but like Robsta said, your diet has to be very clean.

In my opinion morning cardio on an empty stomach is the best way to lose weight - AFTER diet. If you eat sh!t you'll continue to look like sh!t regardless.

30mg is a lot of Eph. Given your size I wouldn't consider taking more than 1 every 4 hours. Are you taking it with Asprin? The Asprin will reduce the sides. Most people usually ramp up from 8, 16, 24 to around 30mg - so to take 30mg from the start will knock you for 6! Maybe try taking half an Eph pill and work your way up.

Still, all considered - diet and cardio will shift the fat if are you prepared to put the effort in.


----------



## ShiftyUK (Aug 12, 2007)

i really am crap with my diet i have 2 admit, i have a good healthy meal 4/5days a week.. but im always active or lazy depending on the day, i eat 1 main meal a day.. i just really need a diet that i know i can full well do, i tried my gym owners diet that he used to do before when he went into competition but it was totally life changing stuff, i need some one to point me in a direction for a good stable diet that wont take up hours a day of my life to prepare.

im 18 btw and i tend to not take eph 5days a week, 3/5days max... and for 2weeks and than 1 week off... the tablets are tiny but each 1 i was told is 30mg.

i take it both with caffeine tablet and 1 dispersible aspirin.

any good pointers on a diet?

i like chicken/tuna etc... any meat... and rice pasta etc...

id love to have a good diet lol.

anyways would a 20minute run or so every morning before breakfast = a good start?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

The diet is CLEARLY where you are going wrong then.

Life changing stuff eh? Are you prepared to do it? If not you might as well pack it in now, because if you aren't prepared to make the changes you'll not grow or lose the belly.

Post up what you eat in a typical day. There will be big changes to make, no doubt. You can introduce them slowly - this will probably make you more likely to stick to them. Then when you understand what and why you are eating certain foods you can become a little more experimental.

We need to know what you are currently eating in order to make sufficient changes. Be honest.

A 20 min run pre breakfast would be a great move - if you combine it with a good diet.

See a pattern developing yet?


----------



## ShiftyUK (Aug 12, 2007)

im great at sticking to something if it proves people wrong, like starting the gym a while back was my 1st step, grown quite a bit in size, and yes im willing to start a diet that wont kill my life style meaning spending hours preparing food...

ill give you my food i've eaten today, bare in mind i havent had lunch yet,

2 slices of toast and a glass of milk this morning, travelled 2 stansted airport to pick mum up and had a bacon baguette, and that's it so far o and a relentless drink to help me stay awake lol.

i usually don't have much breakfast and wont eat until like 5/6pm again.. which i know is bad.

so any help is good.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Erm...right...a blank canvas so to speak then!

Firstly you need to get breakfast down you. Without this your metabolism will be grinding to a halt. It's the most important meal of the day - on par with PWO imo.

Keep the toast - if its wholemeal. Add 6 scrambled egg whites. Drop the milk.

Next meal will be 2 to 3 hours later. Maybe a tuna salad or a shake with fish or flax oils.

Then another 2 or 3 hours later try a good solid chicken and rice meal. Add as much green veg as you can eat. I guess a tuna or chicken sandwich would be good if you want to work up slowly to a proper meal.

Train. Then pwo shake or meal. If you have access to Whey and other supps go for a 50g Whey + 30g Waxy Maize Starch shake - if not have white fish and white rice asap.

You'll need a proper meal here - around an hour later. Chicken or fish and green veg

That's the basic outline to a BBing diet - do you have any chance of sticking to it?


----------



## toxictoffee (May 2, 2007)

the 3% increase in metabolic rate associated with EPH will not make upo for laziness

like ****ing in the wind

sort your diet out

leave ECA out


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

forget the eph....diet is your problem mate.

No point in taking eph if your diet is ****e


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep, woudn't recommend taking ECA at 18 mate, too young IMO and don't really need it. It's not a magic pill! As the lads say sort out your diet first and foremost. Have a look around this site and you'll find all you need to know. Secondly get regular early morning cardio in there! I've been cutting over the last 12 weeks and have done 4-5 sessions a week first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. Fast walk is one of the most effective methods, I go on the treadmill at 7% incline, 4.5-5mph speed for 45-60 mins. I believe that John Hodgson does something similar. It's worked very well for me. Others swear by HIT cardio training. Search the board for more info on this. Now putting the effort in and doing the above i.e Diet and Cardio will get you the results. Taking an ECA stack and expecting it to do the work for you isn't going to get you the desired results!


----------

